# Here at orange beach.



## Texas (Aug 1, 2012)

There has been 1 king and 3 bull reds pulled off the gs pier in the last 4 days
Super slow fishing. Was wanting to know if night fishing around 2am till down would be the best times to go fishing on the gs pier?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Maybe. The inside along the surf usually holds some HUGE trout, but getting them to eat is tough


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Mid summer(August) is almost ALWAYS slow catching from the piers. 
Last year there wasn't a single king caught from the GSPPier for 5 weeks! :thumbdown:
But (like Chris said) there are fish in the surf (when conditions are favorable).
I caught my two largest speckled trout from the old GSPPier in late August.
Coincidentally that was in 1979 just two weeks before Hurricane Frederick :whistling:


----------



## Texas (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Would u use both bull Minnows 
And live shrimp on the surf. Or a jig tipped
Shrimp?


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Bull minnows for flounder (slot redfish will eat them too).
Live shrimp (freelined or under a float) for speckled trout especially at night like you mentioned.

Good luck!


----------



## blobby23 (Apr 16, 2012)

The reds have actually been hitting all through the day!


----------

